
Banana taped to wall which sold for $120k eaten in front of crowd - pawelfml
https://news.sky.com/story/banana-taped-to-wall-which-sold-for-120k-eaten-in-front-of-crowd-11881268
======
simonblack
It would have been black and rotten in a week anyway. Best to eat it while
it's still edible.

